# Considering Purchase of First Glock Pistol



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys, while I am new to the forum, I am not new to guns. I have been shooting a BB gun since I can walk, hunting since 12 years old and currently own several long guns and handguns. I am posting as I am considering the purchase of my first Glock pistol. I am considering the G31 / .357 Sig, G20 / 10mm, and G21 / .45 Auto in this particular order. I want the standard size pistol as I have no interest in carrying this gun, it's going to be a new gun to enjoy, shoot at the range and also to replace my small but reliable Sig Sauer P230 in my night stand for home defense. I am also thinking about adding some night sights or perhaps even a Crimson Trace laser setup.

Questions to all the Glock fans:

1. What is your preference on the calibers? I want something with more punch than my 9mm's and the stats on the .357 Sig are really impressive. I also have always had a thing for the 10mm caliber and don't currently own a .45.
2. Cost of ammo - is any of the three really high to purchase?
3. Accuracy, what should I expect from a Glock?
4. Quality and value - these are big issues as I do not currently own a Glock.

Thanks in advance for any help :smt1099

-Chuck


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Chuck.

I just bought my first Glock about 2 1/2 months ago and have began to like them more every time I shoot.

For your needs/wants, I would go with the .45. The 10 is a little more difficult to find on the shelf and expensive to add. The .357 is not as bad as the 10mm but the .45 is found the easiest (in my area).

Also,* i think *you can get a drop in barrel to go from .45 to .357 it you want to try something different.

Glocks are fun and not too bad on the wallet. Once you buy one, you will want another. Not as good IMO, but fall in the same category as your P230. I would almost bet you have more than one Sig??:mrgreen:


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

I owened a glock 32 .357 sig and i loved it the only interchangable glock barrels are .357sig to 40 they use the same mags so just a new barrel is needed and you can also drop in a 9mm barrel and buy a 9mm mag although you may have some ejecting issues. for home defense i would not go with the 10mm, even with hollow points you still run the risk of over penetration at close range...thats a super hot round....now the .45 cal. is going to be a much wider gun and some people have problems holding it, i dont im 6 foot 5 but i still think its bulky but as we all know the .45 as the man stopper so you be the judge on that. 

all in all id go with the .357 sig, not only are you getting 3 guns in one, when fired into ballistics gel it did the most damage other than 10mm and it wont over penetrate

and just on the side somthing i find to be very cool about the glock barrels is that the rifleing inside isnt carved out like most guns, glock actually heats up the barrel and twist it to get the rifleing

if i were you id go to the gun store and line them up and pick each one up and see which one u like the best


----------



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Seems like this is a great forum. Hope to learn more and make some new friends.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

1. What is your preference on the calibers? I want something with more punch than my 9mm's and the stats on the .357 Sig are really impressive. I also have always had a thing for the 10mm caliber and don't currently own a .45.

Mine is 9mm. Dont over look it. You can get 9mm +P and +P+ rounds that pack a good punch, and still be able to shoot the inexpensive practice rounds.

2. Cost of ammo - is any of the three really high to purchase?

Not sure on the 357sig, but in my are 40SW the cheap stuff is 23.00 for a 50 round box.
45ACP is 21.00 for the cheap stuff.

3. Accuracy, what should I expect from a Glock?

My G17 is extremely accurate so I would expect the same from what ever you get.

4. Quality and value - these are big issues as I do not currently own a Glock.

Both are good. I am not a huge Glock fan, but I was very happy with the pistol I got.

In my area 9mm is less than 10.00 a box of 50. Looking at the above prices, I sold both my 40SW and 45ACP XDs. Both great guns but the cost of ammo prevented me from ever shooting them. So I have standardized around the 9mm on all my purchases.


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

My first Glock was the G27 compact .40cal for concealed carry. I love the gun as it is very accurate from up to 50yrds yes I said 50yrds. As most glocks I have heard of they are very accurate and I believe this to be true. As for ammo I can go to Wal-Mart and get all I want at $14 a box, I know that is $5 more than the 9mm but I can't find or get 9mm anywhere I have looked around here. I guess everybody else has the 9mm and are buying it up.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I fired a glock the other day for the first time and was very impressed. I may trade a friend for her subcompact.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

CorvetteChuck welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

Glock's are great guns.

Here's my Glock 26 with a crimson trace laser:

http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx67/dondavis3/Guns/Glock26CrimsonTrace.jpg?t=1257724368

What kind of car do you drive


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

lonewolf2810 said:


> My first Glock was the G27 compact .40cal for concealed carry. I love the gun as it is very accurate from up to 50yrds yes I said 50yrds. As most glocks I have heard of they are very accurate and I believe this to be true. As for ammo I can go to Wal-Mart and get all I want at $14 a box, I know that is $5 more than the 9mm but I can't find or get 9mm anywhere I have looked around here. I guess everybody else has the 9mm and are buying it up.


Good freakin god, why is 40 so cheap at your WalMart and so dang diddly ang hi at the ones in Saint Louis. It is almost 10.00 higher for WWB here at 23.00 a box of 50.


----------



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks again, great feedback guys. I currently do own a Beretta 92FS chambered in 9mm, and also a Ruger 9mm pistol. I also have a pair of .357 Magnums, the Sig .380, an old .32 cal revolver and a North American Arms 22 LR mini revolve which is great in my shirt pocket :mrgreen: 

Don, I have (2) Corvettes, a 2001 Blown coupe making 675HP, 575HP at the rear wheels, and a frame-off restored 1964 Roadster, Daytona Blue with white top and white interior. On week days I drive a 2008 Porsche 911 Carera.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

CorvetteChuck; said:


> We have 2 corvettes too. a new and a old race car.
> 
> They are my 2nd hobby


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a M&P.40 that also shoots 357 sig just by changing the barrel. I'm sure you can do the same with a .40 Glock. The 357 sig is a sweet round.


----------



## lonewolf2810 (Jul 29, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Good freakin god, why is 40 so cheap at your WalMart and so dang diddly ang hi at the ones in Saint Louis. It is almost 10.00 higher for WWB here at 23.00 a box of 50.


guess it is supply and demand lol, not sure but I can get a box of 100 at $34 and change and when I can get the 9mm a box of 50 is under $10 and the 100 box is $19.95 so go figure.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

lonewolf2810 said:


> guess it is supply and demand lol, not sure but I can get a box of 100 at $34 and change and when I can get the 9mm a box of 50 is under $10 and the 100 box is $19.95 so go figure.


We are paying $20 for 100 WWB, $9 for 50 Fed. 9mm, $28 for 100 WWB .40 and $13 for 50 Fed. .40 at my area WM. This is all brass cased BTW.

I was there yesterday and they had at least 25 boxes for the 50 Fed .40. ($13). It has been there for about 3 weeks. I would buy it but I already have enough.


----------

